# Seat not comfortable help



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you sitting on your wallet in a back pocket?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I feel your pain, man. I've had a time myself trying to find a truly comfortable seating position with the leather seats in my 2015 LTZ. I really wish they would have kept the adjustment for the seat back/seat forward, as powered and not manual. It's kinda hard and somewhat dangerous to try and adjust it while driving but I'll figure it out. Hopefully you will find a solution too!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> I feel your pain, man. I've had a time myself trying to find a truly comfortable seating position with the leather seats in my 2015 LTZ. I really wish they would have kept the adjustment for the seat back/seat forward, as powered and not manual. It's kinda hard and somewhat dangerous to try and adjust it while driving but I'll figure it out. Hopefully you will find a solution too!


They really got rid of the power functions for forward/back for the driver seat for the 2015? The power options are still there for tilt and raise/lower? I had sat in one in the dealer and didn't even think to look for that.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> They really got rid of the power functions for forward/back for the driver seat for the 2015? The power options are still there for tilt and raise/lower? I had sat in one in the dealer and didn't even think to look for that.


I think he is referring to the seat back angle fore and aft. I believe it has always been manual in the Cruze for some reason...now that I think of it...its manual in my 2013 mustang premium too. But has power lumbar, tilt, and raise and lower...wonder why multiple manufactures do this.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

LiveTrash said:


> They really got rid of the power functions for forward/back for the driver seat for the 2015? The power options are still there for tilt and raise/lower? I had sat in one in the dealer and didn't even think to look for that.


It's likely been like this for awhile now, as I think they got rid of the 8 way power seats within the first few years of the Cruze's production, but don't quote me on that. Yupp, the tilt and raise/lower is still powered. My 1999 Nissan Altima GLE that I just got rid of had the powered seat forward/back feature and I still find myself searching for the button although I've had the Cruze for a little over a month now, lol!


----------



## tannman (Nov 5, 2013)

No I take my wallet out.. the way the seat angles down in the back and the raised pad on the front of the seat is what's making it suck. All the pressure is under my leg. And long drives it gets my nerve in my legs hurting.


----------



## tannman (Nov 5, 2013)

If the bottom seat pad would tilt fwd instead of ratcheting up and putting my head in the roof I think it would be ok.


----------



## 4rent2u (Mar 30, 2013)

The seat in my '12 LT RS hurt my back due to no lumbar adjustment in it. I bought an adjustable lumbar support which was basically an air bladder & a hose with a blood pressure cuff style bulb on the end of it to pump it up or let air out of it with. I took the hooks off of the seat underneath and added this lumbar pillow up inside the middle of my seat back with just the hose and bulb hanging out on the side of my seat. Works like a charm. I wonder if you could stuff some sort of other pillow inside the seat bottom like I did the seat back? Might be worth a try and much less expensive than an aftermarket seat. Best of luck to you!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

tannman said:


> No I take my wallet out.. the way the seat angles down in the back and the raised pad on the front of the seat is what's making it suck. All the pressure is under my leg. And long drives it gets my nerve in my legs hurting.


After having the foam cushions out of the seats when I installed heated pads I have the following suggestions. The GM foam on the seat is all one piece, and really firm. If you want to "soften up" the seat, carry a 5 gallon pail with some weight in it. When you park the car put this bucket in the seat. 

The seats do get softer, but it takes a few years to break them in. GM no longer makes the super soft seats where you sit down and your butt keeps sinking. Those died with the GM cars of the 80's and 90's. 

The foam isn't open air like a firm sponge. It's essentially a firm surface with no air holes. This is good in that the foam will not degrade in 10 years like past cars. However it makes it really firm for the "new owner".


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

tannman said:


> If the bottom seat pad would tilt fwd instead of ratcheting up and putting my head in the roof I think it would be ok.


Reading the 2015 (UK) manual, it says "Sit with buttocks as far back against the backrest as possible. Adjust the distance between the seat and the pedals so that legs are slightly angled when pressing the pedals." Seems to me if you do that, it should take the pressure off your legs.

As for a better seat, you might want to look for a Cruze manual seat from a 2011/2012 with optional manual tilt. Or, look for a power seat. It has an adjustment for the front separate from height. Looking at the schematic, it just needs power. It doesn't talk to the BCM or anything else. So, no programming.




Starks8 said:


> It's likely been like this for awhile now, as I think they got rid of the 8 way power seats within the first few years of the Cruze's production, but don't quote me on that.


Looking at 2011 to 2015 owners manuals, the power seats all seem to be identical. The only thing not powered is the recline. Front/back is powered.


----------

